# Operation Stack, What happens?



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, we are due to cross the channel next Thursday, but according to the long range weather there are heavy wintery showers due in Kent on that day. If the ferries are held up or stopped I have heard of this "Operation Stack" plan where they stack up trucks on the motorway until the ferries run again.

Can anyone tell me what happens to motorhomes during this period? Are we just expected to find a site for the duration? What about our booked tickets? Do commercial vehicles then have priority to clear the backlog/motorway.

I only need to know so I can start factoring in plan "b" if things take a turn for the worse.

Thanks


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I doubt that the long range forecast will be that accurate.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Operation stack is the term used by Kent police when they close the M20 motorway to park the lorries that are unable to use the ferries. On how much of the M20 they close depends on how many lorries they need to park up. Non lorry traffic, including motorhomes, is diverted off the motorway down the A20 and then rejoins at the front of the stack to allow you to rejion the M20.

The alternative is to use the A2/M2/A2 to Dover. 

I have heard, although I have not had to experience this myself yet, that sometimes the Eurotunnel will accept a transfer. Otherwise it's simply a case of queing and waiting for a space like every other car. Don't quote me though. Perhaps someone who has direct experience may help. 

The internet can tell you if Operation Stack is in place or local radio will tell you. Sometimes, national radio mentions it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Annsman! Compliments of the Season! 

I've just looked at two weather sites, one five-day, one seven-day forecast; both offer cold weather but neither mentions snow! :wink:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/maidstone_forecast_weather.html

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?...7;type=free;ct=19044~Maidstone;sess=#forecast

Good luck with your plans! :roll:


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Annsman! Compliments of the Season!
> 
> I've just looked at two weather sites, one five-day, one seven-day forecast; both offer cold weather but neither mentions snow! :wink:
> 
> ...


The 15 day one does but not much
UK Outlook for Wednesday 7 Jan 2009 to Friday 16 Jan 2009:
The start of this period is expected to be mostly dry and cold with clear or sunny periods, though widespread overnight frost and the risk of some freezing fog patches, just a small risk of some snow at first in the east of England. These cold, mostly settled conditions are expected to continue across southern parts of the United Kingdom into the first weekend of this outlook period. However, it is expected to gradually become more unsettled from the north during that first weekend, with bands of rain, strong westerly winds and milder conditions spreading from the Atlantic. The more unsettled, milder weather is then expected to continue into the following week with rain or showers for most parts, the wettest and windiest conditions generally in the north and west.

Updated: 1140 on Fri 2 Jan 2009


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

We had Operation Stack on the way out to Switzerland 20th Dec. The first we knew of it was of a sign on the M6 that must have been 300miles from Dover, we decided to go down the A2/m2/A2 as suggested above took a long time to cover the last mile. I think the ferry companies will be understanding enough as they are the ones causing the problem.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We're not that bothered weather wise, it will be what it will be. And we're out for 6 months so sitting in a traffic jam for a day or two, whilst frustrating isn't going to bother us too much. It was the ferry end of the plan I was thinking about, i.e. we are booked on the 11 o clock ferry on Thursday. If the ferry isn't available do they let you on any ferry in queue order or do you have to re-book?

We are coming down on the Weds anyway and we have a CL site booked for the night, so I thought we could ring them up and extend it as required, or cancel it and "freecamp" at th side of the A2!

Someone on here must have been caught up in it at some point and I just wondered what happens, so that when we hear it on the radio as we are driving down to the uncivilised South I can allay the fears of my passenger that the world isn't ending and we won't be part of an episode of "Survivors"! :wink:


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

None taken!!

Tony from Kent


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We got caught up in operation stack a couple of years ago and Eurotunnel were completely unhelpful. The warden at the Black Horse site outside Folkstone will tell you lots of tales about how Eurotunnel tried to profiteer from the chaos. They wouldn't recognise bookings that travellers arrived late for due to the weather and Op Stack and said customers had to pay again. Ferry traffic that tried to divert through the tunnel were charged exhorbitant charges. I tried to get a price and was told £360 single for a MH in the dead of night.

On the other hand the ferry companies were extremely helpful and understanding even though it wasn't their fault, filling up their boats with no surcharges or penalties.

I can't speak about parking with MH's as we were booked into Black Horse and managed to get there relatively easily


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been told by my lodger who drives for a vehicle recovery firm in East Kent and regularly uses the ferries to collect vehicles from the continent, that any lorries trying to by pass Operation Stack by coming down the A2 to Dover are stopped at the roundabout immediately outside the docks and sent back to joining the queue on the M20 ! 

Don't know about M/Hs though but I wouldn't think that the lorry drivers would be very pleased to see them jumping the queue as they too have a booking to cross the channel. After all the ferry companies must have to try to keep them sweet as they are using the service on a regular basis not like us occasional users with our homes on wheels.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> I have been told by my lodger who drives for a vehicle recovery firm in East Kent and regularly uses the ferries to collect vehicles from the continent, that any lorries trying to by pass Operation Stack by coming down the A2 to Dover are stopped at the roundabout immediately outside the docks and sent back to joining the queue on the M20 !
> 
> Don't know about M/Hs though but I wouldn't think that the lorry drivers would be very pleased to see them jumping the queue as they too have a booking to cross the channel. After all the ferry companies must have to try to keep them sweet as they are using the service on a regular basis not like us occasional users with our homes on wheels.


Operation stack is a problem mainly for lorries. In a car, van or towing you will be directed off M20 at Junction 8 on to A20 - and then back on again at junction 9 a bit of an inconvenience.
In fact this brings up a very good point of the dogs coming home and have been to the vets and then you get caught up in a French operation stack you need to go through dog control as you are then on English territory and the dog is safe.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

last resort, divert through Ramsgate or Southampton?????


----------

